# GON hall of shame



## JDARRACOTT (May 8, 2006)

I got my new GON mag today, and could not believe what the Hall of shame article. How can someone go out and openly shoot a fawn and be able to sleep at night. If you ask me his punishment should have been a lot worse. Anybody else fill the same?


----------



## dixie (May 8, 2006)

I saw that too, something about he and his wife fighting and he took it out on the fawn or something.


----------



## buzzin4bass (May 8, 2006)

Yea, that's pretty sad when you have to shoot something that did nothing to you just because you were mad. In my book the guy is not a true sportsman and he should have had his hunting rights revoked.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (May 8, 2006)

He's not a sportsman at all, in fact in my opion he is the lowest scum on the earth, I agree that his hunting rights should be pulled.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (May 8, 2006)

Nah, He would have at least brought it out and displayed it proudly.


----------



## Swamprat (May 8, 2006)

Kinda like shooting veal I suppose.


----------



## Brent (May 9, 2006)

He's a coward.
He's the type who'll slap his wife around, Kicks his dog when he feels like it, he Probably likes cock fights and dog fights, But he'd run before he'd fight a man. He's a real "tough guy".
IMHO


----------



## Goat (May 9, 2006)

Most times the penaltys that the DNR gives are not very bad.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 9, 2006)

idiot


----------



## Torupduck (May 9, 2006)

I have noticed most of the penaltys in GA are light.  Doesn't do much for teaching a lesson.


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 9, 2006)

Guess they could have called it a yearling. Seems lots of folks call em fawns until they shoot it, then it becomes a yearling.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 9, 2006)

Goat said:
			
		

> Most times the penaltys that the DNR gives are not very bad.



I'm certain most of you know this already, but just for the record, "DNR" does not assess or collect any penalty for game law violations. That is left up to the individual county with penalty caps set by the legislature.


----------



## Deerhead (May 9, 2006)

Why can’t we have their (those found guilty) pictures displayed on a web sit and in GON.  They are not willing to fine them so lets give them a little more publicity.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2006)

i agree, his punishment should have been much worse.  it's a shame when people go out and do something like that....no respect.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 9, 2006)

*Agree*



			
				Brent said:
			
		

> He's a coward.
> He's the type who'll slap his wife around, Kicks his dog when he feels like it, he Probably likes cock fights and dog fights, But he'd run before he'd fight a man. He's a real "tough guy".
> IMHO


He sure had a bunch of idiotic excuses to justify being a poacher

I agree their picture should be posted and they should have to pay for that too!


----------



## Trizey (May 9, 2006)

Deerhead said:
			
		

> Why can’t we have their (those found guilty) pictures displayed on a web sit and in GON.  They are not willing to fine them so lets give them a little more publicity.




Now that dog will hunt.


----------



## hunterb (May 9, 2006)

Brent said:
			
		

> He's a coward.
> He's the type who'll slap his wife around, Kicks his dog when he feels like it, he Probably likes cock fights and dog fights, But he'd run before he'd fight a man. He's a real "tough guy".
> IMHO



exactly


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> He sure had a bunch of idiotic excuses to justify being a poacher
> 
> I agree their picture should be posted and they should have to pay for that too!



The problem is there are so many other imbeciles from the shallow end of the gene pool just like him.


----------



## Thunder (May 9, 2006)

Shallow end of the gene pool?? At least! this guy should not be allowed in the woods with a gun! He's a dirtbag.


----------



## Thunderbeard (May 9, 2006)

Yea, He should be in prison.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (May 9, 2006)

I think DNR should get back in the business of vehicle confiscation if used in the commission of breaking game laws.  The feeble excuse I  was given when I questioned the DNR employee on the other end of the phone in Atlanta was that they did not want to be responsible for the vehicle if the weather turned cold and the engine froze up.  I thought to myself, even a better reason to have their vehicle in your possession.  We need uniform sentencing guidelines and monetary penalties with some teeth in them.  With gas prices being high maybe they could siphon gas out of the vehicles and keep Sonny from raising taxes next year.  Just a thought.  What do you think?


----------



## Chippewa Partners (May 9, 2006)

By the way, that guy is a real louse who shot that fawn.

His excuses were so lame, I wonder if his family tree forks?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 9, 2006)

Chippewa Partners said:
			
		

> By the way, that guy is a real louse who shot that fawn.
> 
> His excuses were so lame, I wonder if his family tree forks?


----------



## JDARRACOTT (May 9, 2006)

I think his gene pool is filled with raw sewage,  I wonder if he's a member on here? If he his he sure is awful quiet.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (May 10, 2006)

*It is sad*



			
				JDARRACOTT said:
			
		

> I got my new GON mag today, and could not believe what the Hall of shame article. How can someone go out and openly shoot a fawn and be able to sleep at night. If you ask me his punishment should have been a lot worse. Anybody else fill the same?




That they can constantly find articles for that topic.

I do like the fines & penalities section when they catch those loosers


----------



## duckhead2 (May 14, 2006)

I want to personally thank everyone for their comments about this despicable piece of trash that shot the fawn.  I know a lot more about the incident in question since I hunt this area and would like to second the statement Mr. McLeod made about not going around doing this every day.  However, he would have been more accurate to say he does it every night.  
	I know Officer Patrick Dupree and he is a very dedicated and trustworthy GW. A man with impeccable credentials.  It is my understanding that he has caught Mr. McLeod night hunting at least once before.  He (McLeod) has close to a thousand acres of his own to hunt but prefers to kill two month old fawns on someone else’s property from his wife’s Tahoe while he has a fine trophy ten pointer hanging on the wall at the taxidermist waiting to be picked up. (I wonder how he got that one?)  Yes, Mr. McLeod is all you say he is-and worse. 
	A big thank you needs to be bestowed on Walt Carter, who was concerned enough to confront this “crapola” and risk possibly getting injured or worse.  Thanks Walt.


----------



## duckhead2 (May 14, 2006)

You know, the more I think about it, the more I think Walt Carter needs to be given some kind of award.  He did not know whom he was confronting; it could have been a meth or crack head.  If Mr. McLeod would shoot a baby deer, he could have just as easily shot Walt and dropped him in those woods and it would have been days before anyone knew the wiser.  Wonder if the DNR gives such awards to good Samaritans such as Walt?


----------



## LJay (May 14, 2006)

The guy "claims" he didn't shoot no fawn.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 14, 2006)

By you calling him Mr. McLeod sounds like you know him? If he has all this land that his family owns, the odds are that he is a big time supporter of Politics in this area? Maybe he gave the Judge a good contribution for his campaign. Thats what I heard that the Governor has done by waiting until after the first of the year to make into law by his signature some bills that have past both the House and the Senate. I guess that is why I enjoy my off time and spend it out away from everyone. No Politics. I do know most of the Judges here personally and if you come before their court several times they will stick it to you and they should. I think they should put into law something like they have with some of the Motor Vehicle Violations - Habitual Violator of Game Laws. Makes the next violation a Felony and a minimum of 1 year and not up to 12 months. That would take their firearm rights and their voteing rights. What say? I worked a case in another county under cover where every Full Moon there was a couple of guys that would go out and shoot numerous deer and sell them to some people from India that had moved to the states. It did not matter what month it was. Came down to me going and prosecuting them with the DNR, The Sheriff I was working for at that time said that I could not work with the DNR. Come to find out, These guys were big finacial contributors to the Sheriff. Ran the DRN guy off and completely out of the DNR. These guys need all the help they can get without anymore politics being involved. Well enough venting. The guy is scum for shooting a fawn out of season. The way I see it, he puts his pants on just like I do, One leg at a time. If I break the Law my Career is in jeopardy. No its down the drain cause I am not into Politics. Then they gave him his gun back??? Probably gonna take him shooting someone before its taken away. Tim

P.S.- Thanks Walt Carter. You are a Good Man.


----------



## BuckinFish (May 14, 2006)

man, i didnt read that yet, edited for typing around the censor.  fredw


----------



## duckhead2 (May 17, 2006)

I know of him.  He married into a family w/ land.  He has no money or politics to speak of.  Just a rouge.  But remember, what goes around-comes around.  One day he'll mess w/ the wrong person or something, the Lord has a way of handling these matters.  By the way, the rest of his family are very fine people and would never do anything like this.  Nothing at all like him.  I have all the respect in the world for his family.


----------



## buckhunter1950 (May 25, 2006)

Kudos to Walt Carter.


----------



## outdoorgirl (May 25, 2006)

What he did was not right. I dont care who you are! He shouldn't be hunting if you ask me.


----------



## leoparddog (May 25, 2006)

Wildlife violation penalties here in GA are a joke.  The penalties should be much higher.  Enough to make losers think twice and make the rest stick to the straight and narrow.


----------



## Horace Rumpole (May 25, 2006)

*Punishment for game criminals*

One thing that rarely gets mentioned is that most game & fish violations are misdemeanors - under Georgia law, most of them carry a maximum penalty of 12 months in jail and a $1,000.00 fine.  Rarely does a court impose anywhere near a maximum fine, and even rarer is an incidence of a court imposing a jail sentence for a G&F violation.

Most of the judges who hear G&F violations are elected; that means the voters can have a voice.  After a case has been closed, either by trial or plea, the files are public records which are open for inspection by any interested citizen.  It might not be a bad idea to start "naming names" of judges who appear to coddle G&F violators.

I haven't yet seen the GON from which the "fawn killer" report came - what court and what county?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 25, 2006)

Horace, 

You bring up a great thought! Perhaps the Hall of Shame report should include the name of the judge that handed down the penalty (along with his/her home phone number ).


----------



## pnome (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like a real Loser.  (note the capital L)


----------



## Horace Rumpole (May 25, 2006)

*Feeling okay?*

Jeff, are you feeling okay?  You're agreeing with me fairly often these days ...  

GON truly should consider publishing the name of the Judge who imposed the sentence in the Hall of Shame cases they print - an educated public (did I just create an oxymoron?) SHOULD demand better than it gets from most courts when it comes to G&F sentencing.

outdoorgirl - from reading some of the last few posts, it appears that the ... ummmm ... errr ... male homo sapiens in question doesn't really do any "hunting" - he's more aptly described as a simple killer.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 25, 2006)

Horace, 

I agree with you more often that I'd like to admit. However, I will freely admit to changing my views on various aspects of civil law due to your tutelage.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2006)

God knows I want to respond here!!!  Maybe these judges know how the system works.


----------



## letmeoutside (May 25, 2006)

Horace Rumpole said:
			
		

> One thing that rarely gets mentioned is that most game & fish violations are misdemeanors - under Georgia law, most of them carry a maximum penalty of 12 months in jail and a $1,000.00 fine.  Rarely does a court impose anywhere near a maximum fine, and even rarer is an incidence of a court imposing a jail sentence for a G&F violation.
> 
> Most of the judges who hear G&F violations are elected; that means the voters can have a voice.  After a case has been closed, either by trial or plea, the files are public records which are open for inspection by any interested citizen.  It might not be a bad idea to start "naming names" of judges who appear to coddle G&F violators.
> 
> I haven't yet seen the GON from which the "fawn killer" report came - what court and what county?



Mandatory minimums on the fines might get around politics.  I have often shaken my head in disbelief when I see the fines imposed.  I also think you are dealing with judges and prosecutors that do not hunt and do not take these crimes seriously.


----------



## justus3131 (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't believe DNR determines the penalty.


----------



## Coastie (Jun 5, 2006)

Goat said:
			
		

> Most times the penaltys that the DNR gives are not very bad.



Please remember that the DNR has nothing to do with the punishment, that is set by the Judge and by the Legislature. What the DNR does, is to write a ticket or make an arrest, the remainder is up to the court system.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 5, 2006)

> Please remember that the DNR has nothing to do with the punishment



Referring to criminal penalities that is true.

However, DNR has the authority to condemn property used in violating the game laws.  They used to be very diligent about doing that and IMO, doing so was a real deterrent.  Folks were a lot more concerned about losing their truck or boat than some dinky fine from their cousin, the JP.

Now DNR has nearly, if not totally, quit doing this.

Property seized in drug raids is sold and the money goes back to local law enforcement.  I don't know why such a program could not be developed for DNR.  

I look at the fines for waterfowl, and it's cheaper to poach than it is to hire a guide for a day.

If they would go back to confiscation and condemnation, there would be a lot more self-policing.


----------



## Buck111 (Jun 5, 2006)

Some of the problems with confiscation and condemnation are that the agency is responsible for safekeeping of the items/vehicles prior to the court responding to the condemnation request. If the court doesn't issue an order of condemnation or the case is dismissed, the owner/hall-o'-shamer can sue for damage incurred while the item was in storage. With DNR budget cutbacks, I don't think they have time, space or enough folks to handle confiscation. The financial return after a condemnation sale isn't that good even on the best items. I'd rather see more DNR officers hired and raises for the ones already working.


----------



## Cward (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a Redneck for you! 
They "Ain't Skeered" of nutin'.


----------



## bayoudawg (Jun 6, 2006)

Whoa, we're gettin off the topic of what scumbag this guy is...

All that lying about it afterwards was what really got to me, just like a little kid expecting everyone to believe his bull line. Big part of being a man is about fessing up when you f'up, little boys lie about shooting robins.

Given how we've done with the last two, this guy might want to run for president. 

BD


----------



## chambers270 (Jun 6, 2006)

I think comparing a low life fawn killer to our country's Past or Present President is not too good of an idea. I believe that is one of our downfalls today, other countries laugh at us because we fight each other harder than we do them when we are at war.

I think this guy should loose his hunting rights for at least 1 year. I know you could say more but I have shot deer before that looked decent sized and turned out to be yearlings (never a spotted fawn though). But for hunting on someone elses land w/o permission, poaching, night hunting I think min. $1,000  fine and 2nd time loose hunting rights for 1 year. What do you think?


----------



## bayoudawg (Jun 7, 2006)

chambers270 said:
			
		

> I think comparing a low life fawn killer to our country's Past or Present President is not too good of an idea. I believe that is one of our downfalls today, other countries laugh at us because we fight each other harder than we do them when we are at war.
> 
> I think this guy should loose his hunting rights for at least 1 year. I know you could say more but I have shot deer before that looked decent sized and turned out to be yearlings (never a spotted fawn though). But for hunting on someone elses land w/o permission, poaching, night hunting I think min. $1,000  fine and 2nd time loose hunting rights for 1 year. What do you think?



For what it's worth, the comparison was about lying, not fawn poaching. I understand your point and actually agree with you completely regarding respect for the office. But I gotta tell ya, I got chastised for saying that it's probably not a good idea to make jokes about SHOOTING presidents on here one time and nobody came to defend me. So, for what it’s worth I probably typed that to see what response it would elicit from a different angle ... thus the rolleyes   icon.

Honestly, I just don't follow the blind loyalty based on the "when at war" stuff, and I really don't have much tolerance for liars of any stripe. Politicians learn to get away with that crap and then they'll manipulate you with it. I think we should always question policy and policy makers when the facts don't add up. I think it’s our responsibility. Accountability should be the strength of our democracy, but it works only when we choose to exercise it.

But, back on topic, none of this has anything to do with this lying, poaching dirtbag. Poaching a fawn exposes an awful lot about a person’s character (or lack thereof) and pretty much cuts to the core values of every honorable sportsman. I think the guy should do some jail time (a month or so) and should never be allowed to hunt again – drum him out.  I'm pretty close to saying I wouldn't care if he were stripped of the right to own firearms, but I don't trust the government with any more authority than it already has on that issue.

Sadly, I'm certain this loser will poach again if he hasn't already.

BD


----------

